# I'm still kicking!!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Really not sure about kickin' there, can't feel my feet at all, have to have a peek down there every now & then to make sure they are still there. Have not drove in 6 yrs. & a couple of months ago Jerry asked if I thought I could follow him to the garage down the road. We live in the country so I thought I could try it. Oh My....what a bad idea that was.
Cannot feel anything or even judge changing pedals. I have to look down there & see what my feet are doing. It was scary, I went slow, and yes not trying that again too soon.

OK I feel like a know-it-all now when it comes to "Not Doing Halloween", yes now I have experienced the actual actions of that....& trust me ...it felt terrible! NEVER will that happen again. We had been talking & talking about the fact that I have this great new doctor that it took 12 years to find & we were sure he had the answers to my mysterious health issues and that perhaps we would not have to have these horrible, degrading conversations that we were not going to be able to do Halloween to much longer. Dreadful conversations....honestly.

Well this year 2014, we came....I mean "I" came pretty close to it all being over. I was pretty sick all of Sept. & October & things are even worse now. I had a tango dance with so much stress that now I can't shake it & the adrenalin mode won't shut off. Nerves are so shook, I could fly to the moon & back. Pain is at an all time high. Guess I am finally gonna have to end my love affair with GLUTEN. I am a poster child for what CAN happen to you if you should be gluten free but refuse to give gluten up. It cripples you tremendously.

I started out great in the 3rd week of August, finally made friends with my old Halloween website that I had not touched in 2 yrs. . Knew that for sure would get me in the mood. It's didn't. Needless to say.....we handed out candy in a yard that was 1/2 done. Kids could not even come to the door as there was stuff, cords, etc. all over & all asked>>>>>>>No inside haunt this year? I was pretty upset. This is the closest I have ever come to.my actual nightmare where I'm sick enough to have to stop all together. So help me God even when I'm on my death bed, this will NEVER happen again.

Learn from my experience my little haunter dearies.......you may think you are gonna be ok with the decision not to do Halloween.....but as the door bell rings with the very 1st trick-or-treators and all you have are some small morsels of goodies, thats the very moment you're gonna realize that all that pain, sweat & tears of putting up these displays>>>>MATTERS!! 

I DID!


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow. I really hope you are ok, and glad you are still around.


----------

